# Fema Prep a thon, just register here...



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

https://community.fema.gov/

Maybe I should put on a tinfoil hat, but why bother registering your preps with FEMA?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They are hoping that a significant number of suckers will register and provide them with a ready made stockpile to plunder when the SHTF.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I'll pass, thank you.......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> They are hoping that a significant number of suckers will register and provide them with a ready made stockpile to plunder when the SHTF.


EXACTLY what will happen.
You prep, means you got guns! can't have that, the people need to be safe, fema will protect you from yourself.
They have a great record of completing their public prime mission in natural disasters, 
they are more interested in doing their covert one when the time comes, sheepherder.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

FEMA,Fix Everything My A$$!


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Not no, but H*** NO!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are probably recruiting sonderkommandos and einsatzkommandos for camp operations.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I agree this is almost certainly a ploy to assess people as enemies of the state, on the other hand.... At least it might get more people interested in prepping. Who knows? We might get a conservative in office this time. Also, guns are important but, any preps are good preps, so this could have a positive side.
The smart people won't fall for it, maybe the dumb ones won't suffer any more than need be.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You have got to be kidding me. Over the last year we have eaten all of our long term storage food and shot off all of the ammo. It was great fun!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> They are hoping that a significant number of suckers will register and provide them with a ready made stockpile to plunder when the SHTF.


In a live, on scene, TV interview after hurricane Andrew devastated Homestead, Florida, a FEMA spokesperson let it slip out that any food/water preps that are more than 72 hours worth can legally be confiscated from individuals to be given to those who have none.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In a live, on scene, TV interview after hurricane Andrew devastated Homestead, Florida, a FEMA spokesperson let it slip out that any food/water preps that are more than 72 hours worth can legally be confiscated from individuals to be given to those who have none.


Wow, just wow. I mean, I'm not surprised but that is why you stay under the radar!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

There is no reason FEMA or any other acronym agency needs to know what you have nor should you register with them, its just another database they're creating for whatever reason benevolent or malignant in intent but there is some good in this as well. With FEMA and the DOD doing a "prepathon" it gives legitimacy to the idea of being prepared for disaster. You never know how many people might see this and do a google search and end up here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another explanation could be that they have failed their mission so miserably so many times, 
that they want the people to create a buffer to keep them from looking so bad while getting off their dead asses to do something.
That will also shroud some of their incompetency, which in turn masks that their real mission is something other than what it is purported to be. 
I don't trust those bastards and I never will, neither should you..


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Another explanation could be that they have failed their mission so miserably so many times,
> that they want the people to create a buffer to keep them from looking so bad while getting off their dead asses to do something.
> That will also shroud some of their incompetency, which in turn masks that their real mission is something other than what it is purported to be.
> I don't trust those bastards and I never will, neither should you..


FEMA is just like every other government organization, they're run by bureaucrats who have to jump through hoops that the politicians and appointees lay out for them. This is actually one of the better ideas they've had in a while, encouraging people to have some supplies on hand and not depending on the government 100% when disaster strikes. It actually is kind of surprising to me because its not very government like to encourage people to take care of themselves instead of we'll take care of you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why would I have anything to do with FEMA. Bunch of crooks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In a live, on scene, TV interview after hurricane Andrew devastated Homestead, Florida, a FEMA spokesperson let it slip out that any food/water preps that are more than 72 hours worth can legally be confiscated from individuals to be given to those who have none.


 More like FEMA would take it and sell it pocketing the cash


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Who could be that stupid to register with FEMA? Roy


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

That might be a good place to register your non-friends. ;-);-)


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

No thanks suckers. Not even clicking the link to give them an IP address.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

A good place to register "frenemies" LOL. Perfect!!!



Quip said:


> That might be a good place to register your non-friends. ;-);-)


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Well they are at it through back boor methods too. Through your kids. 
I noticed an ad the other day the gov wants your kids to be a hero and beready.gov 
Using the hero cartoon to get your kids to prep.
And their website. No I'm not clicking on it either.
But what I read years ago convinced me they don't know what they want to be ready for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

FEMA was originally conceived to ensure continuity of government in case of dire national emergency, such as a nuclear attack on the US. There actually are luxurious underground bunkers outside Washington DC where enough officials to keep running the government can take shelter.

This still remains FEMA's prime duty, "helping" us little people is low down the totem pole.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Now that we have taken a beautiful 3 page journey down the tinfoil road...

If you don't trust the government, I am fine with that, not even going to try to change your mind, but on the other hand I am not a big fan of disinformation.
Especially when the PrepareAthon makes our lifestyle choice more acceptable, and even more reasonable to society in general. It also opens up doors of opportunity
for us in talking with our neighbors from a credible stand point.

Second of all I have an account there, I have had one for over 2 years now. *There is not, and to my knowledge never has been a place on the website to list all your preps.*
There is a place to register preparedness activities for the public to attend, for example this weekend there is training in Colorado Springs for cave rescue. I would have not known
about this if it wasn't listed on the activities section for this weekend.

Any information you wish to leave out is not required, my street address is not listed, but don't worry any information they need on my they already have through my taxes, that I file
and pay every year. They know I am broke ass poor working two jobs. Maybe some of you have a couple pallets of cash and are in a position to worry. I however am not.

As far as a FEMA official letting is slip that they can take your food, I want to see the video, then I want to see the highlighted legislation where they can legally do it.
Maybe it exist, I have never heard of it, and based of the governments poor training of our soldiers, there is a good chance this "FEMA Rep" has had the same level of
budget cut training in regards to his/her job role.

I can agree that most of our politicians are greedy self serving assholes, that operate at the expense of demolishing our nation and the wealth of common people.

However, given their inability to efficiently operate at the current state of things, they couldn't do nationwide martial law even if China came in and helped em.
When I have attended the meetings, and training, etc... *the message has been consistently clear that our Federal government who gets billions upon billions of
our tax payer dollars, lacks the resources and ability to provide sufficient aid to even one major city, let alone a nationwide disaster. It is said straight out if SHTF
you will be on your own potentially for weeks without rescue, and that is localized events. A nationwide event, plan months without help or assistance if not longer.*

Our current government can barely wipe its own @$$ let alone make the US a militarized state. Especially if we look at the piss poor performance of things over in
the middle east. 10,000 ISIS fighters, still running circles around the worlds "greatest of alliance of greatest countries to ever exist." If the US ever did impose martial
law successfully it would be the complete fault of our society degrading down into majority of our citizens being Jersey Shore watching, Soda & Cheese cake eating Lazy M'fers.
Unable to resist tyranny from any threat domestic or abroad...

I have said it 100 times, and I will say it again, if we really want to avoid what we all fear, it means getting the majority our the US citizenship involved in making change.
Cause the solution ain't gonna come from the politicians, and since people only will change when things get bad, we all might as well pucker up cupcake, cause it will be a complete
a-sf--k when the shoe drops.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think fema is the boogie man some make them out to be, I think the continuity of government angle is a waste of time, what good is government when the only thing left is ash and ruin or utter chaos. 

I can just see them coming out of the bunkers, half the people who survived will want to string them up and the other half will want to make sandwiches out of them. Like to see them get a handle on that! 

I think rather than spending the money to create and maintain bunkers and such for elected officials they should look at strengthening and hardening the grid, stockpiling the necessary items to rebuild and assisting government entities at the local level to become better prepared.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

FT and F FEEMUH


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SAR-1L I don't believe there is legislation on the books that allows the FEMA or the gov to take your resources but there is an executive order on the subject https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness . The way I understand it it apply s more so to major retailers or the producers of resources i.e taking food and water from grocery stores after a hurricane. The way I understand it the government is required to compensate you for your losses afterwords but I could be wrong, I just did a quick 10 minute google search to refresh my memory on the subject.

I also want to say that Seneca and SAR-1l are correct, FEMA isn't an evil entity that wants to steal your guns/cans of baked beans and throw you into a reeducation camp where you'll be tortured and killed. FEMA is an agency that has good intentions but has the misfortune of being run by career bureaucrats who in turn are given orders from career cover/kiss ass politicians. Imagine the frustration of dealing with your local EMA/Government then multiply it times 100. The result is they really can't operate efficiently in proportion to the amount of resources they have at their fingertips but they do have a few good things going for them. FEMA establishing a clear chain of command and guidelines for disaster response in NIMS does help things run much more smoothly. FEMA has also given lots of money in the form of grants to develop local EMA infrastructure as well as provide training. SAR-1L mentioned CERTS which is a good program (even if our local members are extremely squirrely and bug the heck out of us).

FEMA got a terrible name for the Hurricane Katrina response or lack there of and its not all their fault. The local and state governments failed the people of New Orleans much more than FEMA did and if I recall they took their time getting on the phone and asking for federal assistance. I don't advocate letting anybody know what you have prep wise, those are cards you should show or not show at your discretion. However its not going to hurt anybody to click the link and see what they have to offer in the form of training and information. I think most people here are a bit more advanced in their knowledge but for somebody new its a good resource although they will not offer any type of advice on defense and or firearms.

In short I'm more concerned the government won't be able to help me in a disaster and I must be ready to care for myself rather than they're coming to get me.

Anyways just my 2cents. Have a great Weds!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Now that we have taken a beautiful 3 page journey down the tinfoil road...
> 
> If you don't trust the government, I am fine with that, not even going to try to change your mind, but on the other hand I am not a big fan of disinformation.
> Especially when the PrepareAthon makes our lifestyle choice more acceptable, and even more reasonable to society in general. It also opens up doors of opportunity
> ...


Well I read through the list of these kits they have had band d out years ago.
They are ill equipped and can give a false sense of security to those who have them not knowing what the limits are in an emergency. 
Can be a big problem and can cause deaths to the untrained.

Yes I agree the training is a nice idea and such but how many do so?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those pigs in Washington are self serving, the new bunkers have been expanded to accommodate their families.
Even the states have the same protection for their politico's
I have been in this state's bunker, did some comm advisory and op work. 
during the 9-11 attack the governor and his staff were hunkered down in it with family members placed in fed. abandoned military base shelters.
Hey, they don't want to lose out on all the corrupt money they have salted away.
Besides, royalty comes first in today's world, not us peons.
They did care in the 50's, providing shelters and strategically placed food and medical supplies.
Oh, yes, they are still strategically placed, for their needs not ours.
To them we are just so much upright bio fertilizer waiting distribution and processing.
Continuity of government, translation= we are great and want to survive, f' all you low lifes, we don't need all of you to serve us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I don't think fema is the boogie man some make them out to be, I think the continuity of government angle is a waste of time, what good is government when the only thing left is ash and ruin or utter chaos.
> 
> I can just see them coming out of the bunkers, half the people who survived will want to string them up and the other half will want to make sandwiches out of them. Like to see them get a handle on that!
> 
> I think rather than spending the money to create and maintain bunkers and such for elected officials they should look at strengthening and hardening the grid, stockpiling the necessary items to rebuild and assisting government entities at the local level to become better prepared.


 Sorry but I know they are. I have dealt with them. They are out right crooks .


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Draq wraith said:


> Well I read through the list of these kits they have had band d out years ago.
> They are ill equipped and can give a false sense of security to those who have them not knowing what the limits are in an emergency.
> Can be a big problem and can cause deaths to the untrained.
> 
> Yes I agree the training is a nice idea and such but how many do so?


Yes the kits are a joke, but they are trying to reach the lowest common denominator, usually with low available resources, and something is better than nothing.
The one good thing about their CERT training is they drive it home multiple times during training, and stress that you #1 don't self deploy, #2 that you assess the situation, and focus on keeping you and your family from becoming a casualty first.

I will be honest I never knew how much I knew until I met people going through CERT training, and it scared the living hell out of me just how little thought people put into any type of emergency situation whatsoever,
and how completely ill equipped they are to deal with these issues. It opened my eyes that not everyone is like us, going to be a lot of hurting people when things go wrong even in a local disaster scenario.
Worse majority of the injuries and death are preventable if people only had training.



NotTooProudToHide said:


> SAR-1L I don't believe there is legislation on the books that allows the FEMA or the gov to take your resources but there is an executive order on the subject https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness . The way I understand it it apply s more so to major retailers or the producers of resources i.e taking food and water from grocery stores after a hurricane. The way I understand it the government is required to compensate you for your losses afterwords but I could be wrong, I just did a quick 10 minute google search to refresh my memory on the subject.


I am not familiar with the executive order, and would have to do some reading. I do know that all resources provided by private entities must be recorded,
in order to receive federal reimbursement, but to my understanding it is the city and state that eats the cost should the local authorities fail to establish
proper accounting, not the private individual. In either case reimbursement to the private entity is required.



SOCOM42 said:


> They did care in the 50's, providing shelters and strategically placed food and medical supplies.
> Oh, yes, they are still strategically placed, for their needs not ours.


Honestly I feel preparedness should be taught in school, rather than some of the other crap today.
Additionally I don't feel the government should be providing me shelter and strategically placed food,
but I do feel it should stop taking so much damn money so I could provide my own.

People would have the money to put back for preps, but with the government playing with healthcare, education and housing, things are ridiculously expensive.
If we didn't have that problem, then my philosophy would be if you refuse to prep screw ya, cause then it would be simply choosing not to vs
now where some people work multiple jobs and still can't afford to live more than day to day.

*Hands down we need to return to a nation where individuals are enabled to provide for self, not one where a single organization led by political retards pretends to provide for all.*


----------

